# Hot Mamas Deux



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here are some pictures from our VERY fun night! Great food and drink, but more important was great friends and great laughs. I'm so happy and blessed to be part of the Hot Mamas, and just wish that each one of you could've been there!
Group - pre Kerry (KAG). 
Let's see how I do here--left to right:
Tammy (Mom2Bijou), Liza (UniqueLoveDolce), Alice (Godiva Goddess), Linda (Bonnie's Mommie), Donna (DonnaD), Diana (and I'm sorry Diana but I can't for the life of me think of your SM name, lol!), Elaine (honorary SM'er), Sue (Snowbody), Cory (Bibu) and Pat (the A Team) seated.









Liza and Donna:









Pat and Linda:









Sue and Liza standing behind Pat, Linda and Kerry









Hope you enjoy the pictures as much as we enjoyed taking them!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ladies, you all look wonderful! Hot mamas indeed!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Ladies, you all look wonderful! Hot mamas indeed!


Thanks, Maggie! I just noticed - does my hand look freakishly big on Ker's shoulder, lol? Like the Seinfeld episode - she has MAN HANDS!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bonnie, dear--Your hand looks big--YES! but it is because you have shrunk! My goodness. You could deliver babies w/those hands! :smrofl::smrofl:

Wish we could all have been there! Thank you for these beautiful photos! And yes, you are all simply wonderful & beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You all look wonderful!!! A group of beautiful hot mamas, for sure! And, Linda, you look simply gorgeous!!

I loved hearing your voice when you called. And, I loved hearing everyone say hello to me ... that was soooo sweet! Thank you for calling me! And, Kerry, too. I could tell you all had a wonderful time!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow an impressive group of Hot Mama's for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics, Linda!! All of you ladies look gorgeous and Tammy is glowing!:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You all are definitely some Hot Mamas! The only thing that could have made the pix better were adding your fluffs. Glad you all got to meet up, so jealous here in NC!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You ladies look awesome! So glad you all got to get together


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm jealous too. That's a bunch of gorgeous women! Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking Good Ladies!! Wish I could have joined you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - great photos. I just woke up a little while ago. Feel hung over and I barely drank except the freebie the restaurant gave us (nice touch) and after dinner drinks with Alice, Diana and Cory. :blink: I think it was all the excitement of the day at the Progressive Show and then the terrific Hot Mamas 2 dinner. Just love when we all get together. :chili::chili: If it wasn't for our fluffs, none of us would know each other. :thumbsup: My only regret is that there are so many of us it's hard to communicate with the other end of the table. Once spring sets in (it's snowing today) we'll have to have an outdoor gathering at the pier restaurant on the Hudson....dogs allowed. :chili::chili: So glad first time hot mamas, Liza, Donna and Cory joined us too.:chili:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks, Maggie! I just noticed - does my hand look freakishly big on Ker's shoulder, lol? Like the Seinfeld episode - she has MAN HANDS!!!


Linda -- you just crack me up.  You look fabulous, hands and all.:aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had so much fun! :chili: But I gotta tell you, I am BEAT!!!! Haven't stayed up that late since...since last year's dinner!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh gosh, everybody looks so beautiful and vibrant. Wish I could have been there. So glad that you got together and share your night with the rest of us.

Great pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy! You are some hot mamas!! Great looking bunch! Looks like you all had a great time!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I sooooooooooooo wish I could have been there. It's soooooooooo wonderful when our SM friends get together in person. It's great to see that Alice and Diana were able to join you. Don't see them much on here anymore -- but do keep up with them on FB.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Linda thanks for posting these up. I will most likely post mine later on. I want to say that I'm so glad I was able to make this meeting this time ago. It's amazing to me how the love of a white lil dog is able to bring such a diverse group of ladies together. I am honored to be part of this group. Thanks sue for the invite even though I hvnt been on here much as of late. 
Sue next time we definitely hv to sit closer or get a round table. Lol. Donna. Ur " I'm from Brooklyn " had me cracking up. Linda and Kerry u guys rock. Had me laughing all night. Tammy god bless u and your little bump. Ur a sweetheart as well and I'm so glad to hv met u. Alice u supermodel u. You are beautiful and so sweet. Cory it was great to meet u finally ! Pat & Elaine we were a bit far away but u made me smile ! Diane great to see u finally as well. It was awesome. All that was missing were the fluffs


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Great pics, Linda!! All of you ladies look gorgeous and Tammy is glowing!:wub:


:wub::wub: The aunties got to meet my lil bump! The sweetest at the end was when Linda whispered to my bump "hi baby!" You are s sweet April! 


uniquelovdolce said:


> Linda thanks for posting these up. I will most likely post mine later on. I want to say that I'm so glad I was able to make this meeting this time ago. It's amazing to me how the love of a white lil dog is able to bring such a diverse group of ladies together. I am honored to be part of this group. Thanks sue for the invite even though I hvnt been on here much as of late.
> Sue next time we definitely hv to sit closer or get a round table. Lol. Donna. Ur " I'm from Brooklyn " had me cracking up. Linda and Kerry u guys rock. Had me laughing all night. Tammy god bless u and your little bump. Ur a sweetheart as well and I'm so glad to hv met u. Alice u supermodel u. You are beautiful and so sweet. Cory it was great to meet u finally ! Pat & Elaine we were a bit far away but u made me smile ! Diane great to see u finally as well. It was awesome. All that was missing were the fluffs


aww Liza! I knew you would be so sweet. So glad we finally got to meet!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Bonnie, dear--Your hand looks big--YES! but it is because you have shrunk! My goodness. You could deliver babies w/those hands! :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> Wish we could all have been there! Thank you for these beautiful photos! And yes, you are all simply wonderful & beautiful!


I know, right? I picked the wrong profession lol! :HistericalSmiley: Sandi, you're hilarious!


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> You all look wonderful!!! A group of beautiful hot mamas, for sure! And, Linda, you look simply gorgeous!!
> 
> I loved hearing your voice when you called. And, I loved hearing everyone say hello to me ... that was soooo sweet! Thank you for calling me! And, Kerry, too. I could tell you all had a wonderful time!


Thanks, Marie. :wub: You have such a sweet voice, as I knew you would. Yes, we had a really great time.


TLR said:


> Wow an impressive group of Hot Mama's for sure. Thanks for sharing.





aprilb said:


> Great pics, Linda!! All of you ladies look gorgeous and Tammy is glowing!:wub:


Thanks, April - yes, Tammy IS glowing! Next time I see her (this summer) she'll look like she swallowed an olive, lol.:w00t:


LuvMyBoys said:


> You all are definitely some Hot Mamas! The only thing that could have made the pix better were adding your fluffs. Glad you all got to meet up, so jealous here in NC!


Laura, I know, someone asked us why we didn't bring our babies - I doubt that the restaurant would have approved.

Funny side note: We asked our server to guess what it was we had in common and it WAS'NT children. She guessed co-workers, workout partners - Sue help me out here, what else did she say? Pretty funny when we told her it was dogs - not only dogs, but one specific breed (which happens to be the BEST breed)!


Summergirl73 said:


> You ladies look awesome! So glad you all got to get together


Thanks, Bridget. It's always fun to see old and new friends!


MoonDog said:


> I'm jealous too. That's a bunch of gorgeous women! Looks like y'all had a great time!


Don't be jealous, Robin - just get your as& here for the next one, or better yet, Pat's puppy party this summer!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Funny side note: We asked our server to guess what it was we had in common and it WAS'NT children. She guessed co-workers, workout partners - Sue help me out here, what else did she say? Pretty funny when we told her it was dogs - not only dogs, but one specific breed (which happens to be the BEST breed)!


That was so funny. She did think it's because we all had kids. She got a "well sort of" out of us. Then I think she was going for a bigger tip when she said workout partners  And I think there was some other complimentary guess she had -- going for an even bigger tip. If she said Victoria Secret models, I would have given her my first born. Ah I'd give her him anyway. :huh: But we said we all knew each other from being on line. Oh gee I never thought of it but I wondered if S&M crossed her mind because of our SM Hot Mamas menu heading. :w00t::brownbag: I think it was Elaine who gave it away when SHE BARKED!!!!:HistericalSmiley: This was the kind of evening it was and we hadn't even really started to drink yet. :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Looking Good Ladies!! Wish I could have joined you.


Thanks, Reva! It would have been great if you could've been there!



Snowbody said:


> Linda - great photos. I just woke up a little while ago. Feel hung over and I barely drank except the freebie the restaurant gave us (nice touch) and after dinner drinks with Alice, Diana and Cory. :blink: I think it was all the excitement of the day at the Progressive Show and then the terrific Hot Mamas 2 dinner. Just love when we all get together. :chili::chili: If it wasn't for our fluffs, none of us would know each other. :thumbsup: My only regret is that there are so many of us it's hard to communicate with the other end of the table. Once spring sets in (it's snowing today) we'll have to have an outdoor gathering at the pier restaurant on the Hudson....dogs allowed. :chili::chili: So glad first time hot mamas, Liza, Donna and Cory joined us too.:chili:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda -- you just crack me up.  You look fabulous, hands and all.:aktion033:


It's always good to have fresh blood, lol - Liza, Donna and Cory, it was great to have you with us and hopefully you'll join in for more outings! I like the spring idea, Sue!

I have to say, Sue - man hands and all, that is a pretty good picture of us all! For once the camera liked me - very rare occurrence.:w00t:


The A Team said:


> I had so much fun! :chili: But I gotta tell you, I am BEAT!!!! Haven't stayed up that late since...since last year's dinner!


I don't buy a word of that, Pat. For the extreme partier that you are - I bet you're up and out most nights of the week! You and Elaine must terrorize your hood, lol.:chili::chili:


lynda said:


> Oh gosh, everybody looks so beautiful and vibrant. Wish I could have been there. So glad that you got together and share your night with the rest of us.
> 
> Great pictures.:thumbsup:


Your name was brought up at the dinner, Lynda. Donna was saying how much she adored meeting you and that she fell in love with ChaChi at Pat's party last year.


Furbabies mom said:


> Boy! You are some hot mamas!! Great looking bunch! Looks like you all had a great time!!


Yes, Deborah, we are pretty hot, aren't we, lol? :ThankYou:


Lacie's Mom said:


> I sooooooooooooo wish I could have been there. It's soooooooooo wonderful when our SM friends get together in person. It's great to see that Alice and Diana were able to join you. Don't see them much on here anymore -- but do keep up with them on FB.


It was a lot of fun, Lynn! Start saving your pennies and your vacation days for either Pat's party or next year's dinner, or better yet - BOTH!


uniquelovdolce said:


> Linda thanks for posting these up. I will most likely post mine later on. I want to say that I'm so glad I was able to make this meeting this time ago. It's amazing to me how the love of a white lil dog is able to bring such a diverse group of ladies together. I am honored to be part of this group. Thanks sue for the invite even though I hvnt been on here much as of late.
> Sue next time we definitely hv to sit closer or get a round table. Lol. Donna. Ur " *I'm from Brooklyn* " had me cracking up. Linda and Kerry u guys rock. Had me laughing all night. Tammy god bless u and your little bump. Ur a sweetheart as well and I'm so glad to hv met u. Alice u supermodel u. You are beautiful and so sweet. Cory it was great to meet u finally ! Pat & Elaine we were a bit far away but u made me smile ! Diane great to see u finally as well. It was awesome. All that was missing were the fluffs


Liza, that was hilarious!! Donna, you have to tell that story here. I'm so glad you made it, too - it was so nice to meet you and get to know you even better!


mom2bijou said:


> :wub::wub: The aunties got to meet my lil bump! The sweetest at the end was when Linda whispered to my bump "hi baby!" You are s sweet April!
> 
> aww Liza! I knew you would be so sweet. So glad we finally got to meet!


Aw, thanks, Tammy! Never having a skin kid myself, I'm never sure what the proper or polite protocol is when presented with an expectant mom, lol.:w00t: Can't wait to see you at Pat's! And, I'm going to use you as my inspiration to start running.:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Everyone is beautiful and it was a lovely night. Had some great laughs.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo

Seriously, what the heck is going on with my eyebrows? Or, perhaps it's my head that's cockeyed. LOL
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I'm just going to photoshop my face in these pictures so I can stop being SO jealous that I was not there! Looks like you all had such a great time! and, might I add Linda that you look GREAT!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda your photos are great! Looks like a great evening out!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> That was so funny. She did think it's because we all had kids. She got a "well sort of" out of us. Then I think she was going for a bigger tip when she said workout partners  And I think there was some other complimentary guess she had -- going for an even bigger tip. If she said Victoria Secret models, I would have given her my first born. Ah I'd give her him anyway. :huh: But we said we all knew each other from being on line. Oh gee I never thought of it but I wondered if S&M crossed her mind because of our SM Hot Mamas menu heading. :w00t::brownbag: I think it was Elaine who gave it away when SHE BARKED!!!!:HistericalSmiley: This was the kind of evening it was and we hadn't even really started to drink yet. :chili:


Yes, I would've given her just about anything if she had guessed Victoria's Secret models, too. Of course, one of us COULD be - not mentioning names (Alice), lol.

That Elaine is so funny!! 


KAG said:


> Everyone is beautiful and it was a lovely night. Had some great laughs.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo
> 
> Seriously, what the heck is going on with my eyebrows? Or, perhaps it's my head that's cockeyed. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxox


I think you look perfect, Ker! You always have the biggest smile on your face, and it lights up a room.:wub:


RudyRoo said:


> I think I'm just going to photoshop my face in these pictures so I can stop being SO jealous that I was not there! Looks like you all had such a great time! and, might I add Linda that you look GREAT!!!


Thanks, Leigh! And, if you can Photoshop your face into those pictures, I'd love to see it, lol.


sassy's mommy said:


> Linda your photos are great! Looks like a great evening out!


It was a lot of fun, Pat!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Linda!!!! I miss you!!!!!! (((HUGS))) 

cant wait to see you again!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks, Maggie! I just noticed - does my hand look freakishly big on Ker's shoulder, lol? Like the Seinfeld episode - she has MAN HANDS!!!


You girls are crazy. Linda, you look GORGEOUS! You don't have man hands at all. Like Joy said in Hot In Cleveland when there was a photo of her in the paper and it looked like she had freakishly large hands, it's the angle of the camera. :thumbsup:

Kerry you are all style and flair my dear. I don't know what you're seeing with your eyebrows. Everyone looks fabulous!

Aww....and Tammy's lil bump. So glad you ladies got to say hi in person to lil SM bump.:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> Linda!!!! I miss you!!!!!! (((HUGS)))
> 
> cant wait to see you again!!


It was SOOOO good to see you, Alice! I love chatting and laughing with you. I agree, can't wait until Pat's party! Or even in between, if you have time.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> You girls are crazy. Linda, you look GORGEOUS! You don't have man hands at all. Like Joy said in Hot In Cleveland when there was a photo of her in the paper and it looked like she had freakishly large hands, it's the angle of the camera. :thumbsup:
> 
> Kerry you are all style and flair my dear. I don't know what you're seeing with your eyebrows. Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Aww....and Tammy's lil bump. So glad you ladies got to say hi in person to lil SM bump.:wub:


Thanks, Crystal - I look a little different from the puppy party, don't I, lol?:w00t:

Kerry really IS all style - you should've seen her fabulous white coat with the ruffled collar. Looked like a beautiful snow queen.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fun time sure was spent :chili: thanks for sharing them with us. I love that now, I can so tell who is who without looking at the names above the pictures  you all look great, hot mama's :tender:


----------

